# Forum Argomenti di discussione F24 e invii telematici  errore codice fiscale in f24

## nadir

nell' ultimo modello f24 un ns cliente ha inserito il codice fiscale errato, nel senso che ha scritto il codice fiscale di un' altra società con denominaz simile. 
e' possibile richiedere all' agenzia la modifica del codice fiscale? O siamo costretti a rifare il versamento e portare poi in compensazione gli importo del mod f24 errato? 
grazie

----------


## danilo sciuto

> nell' ultimo modello f24 un ns cliente ha inserito il codice fiscale errato, nel senso che ha scritto il codice fiscale di un' altra società con denominaz simile. 
> e' possibile richiedere all' agenzia la modifica del codice fiscale? O siamo costretti a rifare il versamento e portare poi in compensazione gli importo del mod f24 errato? 
> grazie

  Consiglio una passeggiata al front office, per sistemare la cosa.

----------


## nadir

> Consiglio una passeggiata al front office, per sistemare la cosa.

  grazie, andrò.....................

----------


## mauri77

Anche se è ancora valida l'istanza per la correzione dei dati contenuti nel mod.F24, mi è successo che la mia comunicazione di correzione sia finita nel cassetto. Quando controlleranno le dichiarazioni è facile che non siano riusciti a collegare i due modelli.

----------


## Pincopallino

Ciao, sei riuscito a risolvere? ho lo stesso problema... moltiplicato per 14...

----------


## fantomas

Non potete correggere il Cod.Fisc...... dovete effettuare un'altro versamento e recuperarlo quello sbagliato (tramite dichiarativi - eccedenza versamento)

----------


## Pincopallino

> Non potete correggere il Cod.Fisc...... dovete effettuare un'altro versamento e recuperarlo quello sbagliato (tramite dichiarativi - eccedenza versamento)

  Io purtroppo ho versato per un anno intero con un codice fiscale errato (errao nel senso che è un codice fiscale numerico di persona fisica). La versione dell'AdE è stat: non fare nulla, aspetta l'avviso 36bis e poi lo mettiamo apposto. A loro detta questo tipo di interventi si possono fare solo a liquidazione liquidata... mah.. :Confused:

----------


## monica111967

non fare istanze prima che procedano al controllo della dich. a cui fa capo il mod. f24 non le prendono in considerazione. quando arriverà l'avviso bonario allora potrai fare l'istanza di correzione in modo che abbinino correttamente. se il codice usato non esiste è piu' semplice altrimenti devono fare i controlli incrociati ma cmq è risolvibile senza istanza di rimborsi e ulteriori versamenti.

----------


## marcella

> Io purtroppo ho versato per un anno intero con un codice fiscale errato (errao nel senso che è un codice fiscale numerico di persona fisica). La versione dell'AdE è stat: non fare nulla, aspetta l'avviso 36bis e poi lo mettiamo apposto. A loro detta questo tipo di interventi si possono fare solo a liquidazione liquidata... mah..

  Si a me è successo, e l'agenzia ha operato cosi come ti hanno detto, non preoccuparti :Cool:

----------


## Pincopallino

> non fare istanze prima che procedano al controllo della dich. a cui fa capo il mod. f24 non le prendono in considerazione. quando arriverà l'avviso bonario allora potrai fare l'istanza di correzione in modo che abbinino correttamente. se il codice usato non esiste è piu' semplice altrimenti devono fare i controlli incrociati ma cmq è risolvibile senza istanza di rimborsi e ulteriori versamenti.

   

> Si a me è successo, e l'agenzia ha operato cosi come ti hanno detto, non preoccuparti

  Vi saprò dire... tra un annetto...  :Stick Out Tongue:  grazie a tutti nel frattempo

----------

